# Dish hopper upgrade help me



## parvezjasani (Jun 26, 2012)

can you please tell me why i have not qualified to get hooper, my contrect is up and i am ready renew for 2 year please help i dont want to cancel but i need hooper


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hard to know without your info, subscription, payment history, ect. Wait for DIRT member to contact you and let them assist you.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Been with them for 2 1/2 years on the pay-in-advance account and they offered me 1 joey and 1 hopper....for over $600. ONLY NEW customers will receive a FREE hopper. Even though your contract is up, you still will NOT receive that type of offer..gotta be a NEW customer. Bummer, huh?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cancel account in one name and order new in wife's or other family member's name?


----------



## parvezjasani (Jun 26, 2012)

thats what i am going to do , i thought soneone for dish network can help me


----------



## parvezjasani (Jun 26, 2012)

i am going to sign up on my wifes name


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck with that. She may not qualify for the free Hopper either.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm beginning to be interested in the Hopper. I have a 622 and a 722K and my monthly equipment cost looks like it's $17 + a $6 DVR fee + and a $7 service fee. I think the $7 service fee is to take care of any problems I may have.

If I purchase a Hopper/Joey/Node, will the $17 equipment fee disappear? If so, the time to recover my investment is just over 2 years. I'm mostly happy with my current setup. My biggest issue is really with my wife .. who would like to watch recordings on from the downstairs box while she is upstairs. I do admit to some curiosity as to why one can't move recordings from one box to another if they are both connected to the network.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

rbyers said:


> I'm beginning to be interested in the Hopper. I have a 622 and a 722K and my monthly equipment cost looks like it's $17 + a $6 DVR fee + and a $7 service fee. I think the $7 service fee is to take care of any problems I may have.
> 
> If I purchase a Hopper/Joey/Node, will the $17 equipment fee disappear? If so, the time to recover my investment is just over 2 years. I'm mostly happy with my current setup. My biggest issue is really with my wife .. who would like to watch recordings on from the downstairs box while she is upstairs. I do admit to some curiosity as to why one can't move recordings from one box to another if they are both connected to the network.


The $17 will be replaced with different fees. DVR fee goes up to $10 from $6 and you'll have 3 $7 fees for the 3 Joeys you'll need. Also, you can use an external hard drive to share recordings between your current HDDVRs.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Depends on how many TVs you're serving with those 2 dualies.


----------



## parvezjasani (Jun 26, 2012)

is anyone from dish going to help me to get hooper


----------



## parvezjasani (Jun 26, 2012)

i have not heard from anyone from dish so far


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

parvezjasani said:


> i have not heard from anyone from dish so far


While Dish does staff these forums with people to help with such issues as they see fit, this is not the first line of communication to them.
You should make direct contact with them through their own website or by phone, and not rely on these forums to do that for you.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

sliderbob said:


> Been with them for 2 1/2 years on the pay-in-advance account and they offered me 1 joey and 1 hopper....for over $600. ONLY NEW customers will receive a FREE hopper. Even though your contract is up, you still will NOT receive that type of offer..gotta be a NEW customer. Bummer, huh?


Pay in advance/Flex accounts dont really qualify for anything. Tough luck you wont be getting the same offer as new customers or regular DHA customers either.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

parvezjasani said:


> is anyone from dish going to help me to get hooper


Please send me a Private Message with your phone or account number and I'll be happy to review your upgrade options with you. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

rbyers said:


> I'm beginning to be interested in the Hopper. I have a 622 and a 722K and my monthly equipment cost looks like it's $17 + a $6 DVR fee + and a $7 service fee. I think the $7 service fee is to take care of any problems I may have.
> 
> If I purchase a Hopper/Joey/Node, will the $17 equipment fee disappear? If so, the time to recover my investment is just over 2 years. I'm mostly happy with my current setup. My biggest issue is really with my wife .. who would like to watch recordings on from the downstairs box while she is upstairs. I do admit to some curiosity as to why one can't move recordings from one box to another if they are both connected to the network.


The $7 Protection Plan will reduce the cost of installation from $95 to only $15. Depending on the number of TV's you have connected with your current set up, you will want to have a Hopper for your main TV and a Joey at each additional TV location. The first receiver is always included with the price of your package, any additional Hoppers or Joeys will be $7 each per month. If you want me to provide you with an exact quote of what your bill would be if you upgraded please send me a PM with your phone or account number. Thanks!


----------

